# Gold Panning



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So I’m curious if anyone else on here likes to get out and play in the water too. My kids absolutely love to go gold panning, even though we never find much if anything at all. It gives us all an excuse to play in the water and be up in the mountains enjoying the great outdoors. Does anyone else on here enjoy that too?


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

Me and my wife dabble alittle bit every once in a while when we go camping. last year my wife bought a metal detector and found buried in the ground a old time two man saw,that was a treasure in her eyes. :roll:


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Boy, you would think that after being viewed 80+ times, there would be more comments. Good to know that there are a few others out there that enjoy it. That sounds like a cool find. It would definately be a treasure in my book. Imagine the history behind that saw. We'll have to swap stories sometime.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I found a license plate from 1937 in my yard with a metal detector, various other rusted hunks of crap, probably a dozen railroad spikes, a shovel handle, a million pop tops - and not one single coin. I always wanted to try panning, I see them in alot of the sporting goods sections of stores but i dont know where to go to do that sort of stuff.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

There are many places in Utah to Gold Pan. Look back at history books or where gold is still being found, and give it a try. Even dry panning. My daughter and I love the thrill and adventure of finding gold. It will also take you to places in Utah you might not otherwise see. It is also cool to see some of the history surrounding some of the old mining towns. Give it a try you just might surprise yourselves. Metal detecting in some of the old mining areas can be an exercise in frustration with all of the junk, but you never know when you are going to find that old saw of maybe an old gold coin. Good Luck!! Take your kids they will learn more about Utah's history than they will in the classroom, or sitting on the couch playing video games.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Well Said Horsesma, I enjoy it for all of those reasons. It's just another excuse to take the kids out on an "adventure". We enjoy just being outside and in nature. Also, its fun for the kids to play in the water. Even take the dog and let him splash around too. It's a great way to beat a hot day. Give it a try, you might find that you enjoy it.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

My dad and I did a little panning a few years ago. It was quite fun and we did find a little "dust". We found this little canyon out in the west desert with a stream and an old mining shack next to some old mine shafts. I figured the shack would have been ran-sacked, but it looked like the old miner was the last person that had been there. We found some boot soles, an old box spring, tin tobacco can and a flask-type whisky bottle that said "1 Pint" that still had the cork in place. It was pretty cool. I have always wanted to get a good metal detector. That kind of stuff intrigues me.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there any place to just rent a detector? That would be a good date/or weekend thing, but my fishing addiction is so bad, I don't know that I would get too much time in.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I keep a pan in the truck all the time. It makes a great food and water bowl for the dog plus look for a little color on whatever stream Im nearby.

My family owns a few hundred acres of claims in the South Pass/Atlantic City area of Wyoming. We always find gold but usually not even enough to pay for fuel to get there. It just an excuse to get out.


----------

